# A family portrait



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

The Smiling Three Amigos!

Dusty, Neddy and Lucky! 









Amazing! I can get these boys to smile for a portrait, but can't get my own human kids to smile for a picture LOL


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Oh my lord I think that's one of the cutest photos I've ever seen!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice portrait indeed!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Lol...that is so freakin' cute!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Love it, love it, love it  What an awesome pic :clap:


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Lol! That's so cute!


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

They are ALL smiling for you! That's is very cute indeed.


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Super cute,thanks for sharing!


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

What's the secret on getting them to smile? Lol in trying to figure it out but no luck yet lol!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I agree this pic is over the top awesome..now come to my house and take pics for me pleaseee lol


----------



## Nubian_Mama (Feb 14, 2013)

I love it! So adorable!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Sometimes I get lucky with the 'smiling' goat, but never quite like this lol I just laugh every time I see this picture! Especially Neddy's expression LOL <one in the middle>.
They are such sweet, laid back boys. They saw me coming back in the woods, and were so happy to see me. 
Dusty is an absolute sweetheart, he was very shy when he was first born, but wow has that changed. If you don't bend over to pet him fast enough he'll jump up on you to make sure you understand he demands instant attention lol 
Lucky is the runt, and is getting special attention, he drives his mama nuts lol but he really is a sweetie. He's about 6-7lbs. smaller than his milk-hogging brothers, but he'll catch up


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

This should be on a calendar...... sweeet.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

What a great picture! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

That is perfect! Oh my gosh Neddy's face is so funny! That should definitely be on a calendar or something.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Gee whiz Candice! You are just awesome! Such a great photo!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks you guys are going to make me blush, haha! I'm glad you like the pic! I still laugh every time I see it! 

If anyone knows a place to submit it for a calendar let me know and I'll try.


----------

